# How to Carve a Funkin with a Dremel



## disney-fan-reborn

Hey gang! I just made a video that details how to carve a Funkins carvable foam pumpkin using a Dremel tool. I made it because I'm at the end of carving 60 jack-o-lanterns for my 8'x9' archway for Halloween this year! I also have a preview video of what the light show (yes, light show) for the archway is going to look like. There is a link embeded in the carving video. Take a look!






Here's the link to the Jack-o-Lantern arch "preview" video:





(you might have to turn up the volume a little)


----------



## ouizul1

60!?! Holy cow! I really like the technique, I'm going to have to give it try.

...but I think I'd have a really hard time convincing the wife to let me blow almost a grand on pumpkins. So, maybe I'll start with just a couple.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

ouizul1 said:


> 60!?! Holy cow! I really like the technique, I'm going to have to give it try.
> 
> ...but I think I'd have a really hard time convincing the wife to let me blow almost a grand on pumpkins. So, maybe I'll start with just a couple.


Just wait until after Halloween. I bought my 60 Funkins from JoAnn's at 90% off! I went straight to the store manager and the store purchaser and told them what I was doing. I gave them my number and they called me when they got the approval to sell them! $1,300 worth of Funkins for $150! Can't beat that!


----------



## fritz42_male

We can't even get Funkins in Australia let alone get them cheap!


----------



## Wickedtoy

thanks for the ideas and the write up. very good. the preview was great too. I will most lielystart working on this idea this year right after the big night and before we switch over to our christmas light theme.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the post, I'm about to carve my first pumpkin from Micheal's and was wondering what to cut it with.


----------



## Lunatic

Excellent video DFR! I'm going to try the dremel technique. 

I noticed this year that the Funkins around my neck of the woods are small to medium size compared to the larger ones found the last couple years. I wonder why no one seems to have the larger size.


----------



## tot13

fritz42_male said:


> We can't even get Funkins in Australia let alone get them cheap!


Have you checked at Lowe's, lol?


----------



## St0ney

I've been carving both real and foam pumpkins for many years.
I really Do like the Funkins foam pumpkins, (the Glow is just like a real Kin) but their a little pricey for my pocket. So I carve the Foam Kins found at Micheal's Craft Stores. with a coupon or later in the OCT season you can get them for 10 Bucks.

The Video above is a Great Tutor.

Over the years I found some simple ways to carve very extreme / detailed pumpkins.

Here's a Few Helpful Tips in using a Dremel to Carve a Foam Pumpkin.

1) Use white School Glue to Glue the pattern on the Pumpkin.
(give it 24 hours to dry completely)

You can then carve right through the Pattern with the Dremel.
NO MORE POKING 100 or 1000's of Holes.

2) if it's a simple Cut-Out Pattern, you could use Transfer Paper
Not Carbon (Transfer) place it under your pattern and trace it on the pumpkin. remove both and you have the line on the pumpkin.

3) If you have the pumpkin Pattern or stencil on your computer, you can print the pattern out on full sheet sticker Paper (found at any office supply stores) after it prints Slap it on the pumpkin and carve through it.

Here are some of my Foam Pumpkin Carvings.

I do Have Full Step by Step Carving Tutors, For Foam and Real Pumpkins on my Website. there's also other Tutors for cool decorations using a pumpkin pattern. the Tutors are Here: Click Me


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

AWESOME carvings! Fantastic detail!

As far as I know (in my area, at least) you can only get Funkins at JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby. I got some nice 18" ones this past November at Hobby Lobby. They even had a HUGE 3' diameter pumpkin that retailed for $175 at Hobby Lobby that the manager was willing to sell me for $75! Tempting, but I didn't have a use for it...


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

*How to carve a Funkin (artificial pumpkin) with a Dremel*

Here's a video I did a couple years ago showing how to carve a Funkin (artificial carvable pumpkins) using a Dremel tool. In my opinion, Funkins are the BEST artificial pumpkins on the market! Nobody else comes close. They are used in LOTS of major theme parks including Disneyland! They are easy to carve, and look MUCH more realistic than the ones by Gemmy.

NOTE: I was NOT asked to do this video, nor was I compensated by Funkins in any way.

*Enjoy!*


----------



## Copchick

Very nice! Thanks for posting this. Your archway is amazing too!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I merged the threads


----------



## kprimm

I have been carving funkins for years and have many, there is no better pumpkin on the market. Very cool video, I saved it for future reference.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Love the arch!
Great how to too...


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

Thanks for the great comments! Any other questions, just let me know!


----------



## racerpak

Thanks for the suggestion - used it to carve the head of Mr. Scary Crow


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

racerpak said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - used it to carve the head of Mr. Scary Crow


AWESOME! Glad I could help!


----------



## Lilly

thats an awesome arch..love it..
your punkin carvings are very cool ..i like the moon the best


----------



## grim reaper

Wow, that's amazing !! How do you do your animations ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

disney-fan-reborn said:


> Just wait until after Halloween. I bought my 60 Funkins from JoAnn's at 90% off! I went straight to the store manager and the store purchaser and told them what I was doing. I gave them my number and they called me when they got the approval to sell them! $1,300 worth of Funkins for $150! Can't beat that!


LOL you _are_ crazy! I thought you said this was a secret!

On a different note, I tried this last night and my dremel (set about mid speed) still ran away from me several times with the above mentioned carving bit and the bit extension. My bits are kind of old and I have no idea what I've used them on in the past so the dumb question is: How new are the bits you use?


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

Mine are pretty new. Regardless, you will get them running away from you. You just have to go slow and be patient. Sometimes a light touch will do the trick!


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL you _are_ crazy! I thought you said this was a secret!
> 
> On a different note, I tried this last night and my dremel (set about mid speed) still ran away from me several times with the above mentioned carving bit and the bit extension. My bits are kind of old and I have no idea what I've used them on in the past so the dumb question is: How new are the bits you use?


The secret is WHEN do you go!!! Especially at Hobby Lobby!


----------



## ben

Awesome to the nth degree. Now do a tut on the light show.


----------

